# Broken Ambidextrous Thumb Safety



## js

*Broken Ambi Thumb Safety*

Just how hard is to change out a thumb safety on a 1911...?

I've got the ambidextrous thumb safety on my Kimber Pro CDP II and the right side seems to be loose and will not work properly. When I raise the safety into the "safe" position and try to push down to release the safety it will not go all the way down... now again, this is just doing it on the right side... The left side is fine.

Is there a way to tighten it or should I replace it...?


----------



## scooter

I would replace it, and because of the firing pin safety working off the grip safety the shape of the thumb safety is slightly different (for clearance I believe) on a Kimber so you're probably going to have to get a replacement from kimber.If you dont need the ambi you can replace it with a left side only safety if you want.


----------



## js

Well, I guess I'll head over to the gunsmith Tuesday and see what he can do. I don't want to box it up and send back to Kimber. I will call them though to see if they can send me a new thumb safety. Hell, for all I know it could have been like this for a while and just didn't notice it. The safety still works, just that side feels loose and flimsy...and will not disengage the safety when pressing it down... It's like it's gets caught on something and I have to use the other side to complete the disengagement.


----------



## Baldy

Personally I would let the gun smith do it. I raced Harleys, Cars, and such but when it comes to my guns I take it to the pro. It's just kind of a safty issuse with me. I don't think the thumb safty is that big of deal for a smith. Good luck.


----------



## js

Baldy said:


> Personally I would let the gun smith do it. I raced Harleys, Cars, and such but when it comes to my guns I take it to the pro. It's just kind of a safty issuse with me. I don't think the thumb safty is that big of deal for a smith. Good luck.


Just an update...

Finally took the gun over to my gunsmith, he replaced it with a Wilson Combat thumb safety... works like a charm. :smt023


----------



## Mach One Man

How much did he charge you to do that? Labor ? Part?


----------



## Baldy

js said:


> Just an update...
> 
> Finally took the gun over to my gunsmith, he replaced it with a Wilson Combat thumb safety... works like a charm. :smt023


Good deal. If you would have sent it back to the factory it might have took for ever for them to do it.:smt023


----------

